# My budgies are sick



## samie16 (Jun 1, 2011)

Can any body please tell me what's going on with my birdys


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Sam,

I would recommend a checkup for both of them with your avian vet. It could be a bad moult although it looks pretty severe so perhaps it's something else. How long has it been going on?

Niamh


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I replied to you in another post where you posted a photo in some else's thread. Your budgies are going through a very bad moult. The red will go away and new feathers will grow back. They are a little uncomfortable right now as my budgie is going through moulting to and he is cranky... But if you are worried about them take them to your Avain vet they will be able to advise you on what to do.... After a while you will see pinnies on your budgies head this is new feathers growing through but the red does go away in a few weeks or so all depends on how bad the moult is......


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

What are you feeding them? Good nutrition makes a whole world of difference!


----------



## samie16 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you all 

Being going on for a couple of days now late today was worse on one budgie 

They are all fed on a seed diet and also have celery and broccoli and carrot as well


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Lyn...Look's like heavy molting, not seeing any sign's of mites in those pics. Warm water spritz/mist's will help with their comfort level. Egg food and flax seed is very beneficial during molt. If you don't use ACV with the mother in it for their water, now would be a good time to start, as well as considering probiotic's...


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

All seed diet is not good. More weight they are the shorter the life span. (Think eating brownies all day every day) you got a mineral block and cuttle bone for them? They may no use it at first. Yes more protein during a molt. Read as much as you can on budgie diets. There are lots of wonderful thread here even to help. (None of this was intended to be rude or mean.) I wish you much luck! Keep us updated on your journey.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Poor babies. my one female looked like that when getting her adult feathers. It looks awful now but in a week it should be all grown in. My one boy is going threw this and he as at least a dozen of those pin feathers coming in


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

An easy way to improve their diet is by giving them sprouts (sprouted seed), as opposed to dry seed. A seed based diet, assuming said seed-base is composed primarily of freshly sprouted seed, can be inexpensive, healthy, delicious, and low in fat. There's stickies somewhere on the forum on sprouting seed for your guys.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Lyn is right in stating that it's a bad moult and the feathers will grow back in time and others have already mentioned the benefits of a good diet and nutrition. I would like to suggest that you can apply aloe vera gel on the bare skin/reddish part for both your birds which will help give a soothing effect and give them water spray 2-3 times a day. This can ease the irritation and itching. Good luck for your birds. keep us posted. :budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I still say it is a very bad molt. I give my budgie a good seed mix and he has little pellets if he wishes to eat them I also give my budgie carrot, silver beat, corn, broccoli, snow peas..... He gets fresh seed every day. I buy my seed from a produce place I buy them separate and I mix the seed myself I give him the best budgie seed. Out in the wild the Australian budgie only eats seed there are no pellets for them to eat..... I still say your budgie is going through a bad molt..... As I said take them to an Avsin vet for a check up......


----------

